# Physical feeling of depression?



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Anyone else feel depression? I don't know how to explain it but I feel something in my chest weighing me down, like a sort of heaviness that I can actually physically feel that doesn't seem so much like an emotion.... 

I hope that made sense. It's pretty late here and I've had a long social evening.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Great. said:


> Anyone else feel depression? I don't know how to explain it but I feel something in my chest weighing me down, like a sort of heaviness that I can actually physically feel that doesn't seem so much like an emotion....


Makes perfect sense to me. I feel that way most of the time :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> Great. said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else feel depression? I don't know how to explain it but I feel something in my chest weighing me down, like a sort of heaviness that I can actually physically feel that doesn't seem so much like an emotion....
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## CutInStoneByElements (Jun 21, 2008)

Great. said:


> Anyone else feel depression? I don't know how to explain it but I feel something in my chest weighing me down, like a sort of heaviness that I can actually physically feel that doesn't seem so much like an emotion....
> 
> I hope that made sense. It's pretty late here and I've had a long social evening.


Absolutely. I don't know whih is worse, that empty bottom feeling in my stomach where it feels like someone has ripped your guts out....or the anxiety when it comes to having butterflies in your stomach, being nervous as ****, choked up, and can't concentrate.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Depression sucks.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, you can definitely feel it. Like someone keeps pouring sand into you bit by bit.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Add me to the list. I have dealt with this for years.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that's exactly how i feel right now. it's like this heavy feeling in the middle of my chest kind of weighing me down. i hate this feeling.


----------



## charmedchica2581 (Jul 15, 2008)

:ditto i feel the same way also feeling like nothing will ever go right again and being lonely and depressed is a bad combo :rain


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Good to hear it's not just in my head. It's strange that depression would be felt in the chest though...?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

A lot of our anxiety and depression problems (I believe) are both caused by and exacerbated by improper breathing. When we're anxious, we hold our breath. That becomes a pattern which we can't shake off. Many people who have anxiety problems (and it's ugly sister, depression) do not remember how to breathe correctly.

Check out a search engine and search on:

"proper breathing"

yogic breathing - I find the "alternate nostril breathing" technique to be very calming. It's the one most often recommended to ward off a full-blown panic attack. Another recommendation is to breathe in and out of a paper bag. (Lunch bag size). This helps to balance out the amount of oxygen and carbon dioxide in the blood stream.

diaphragmatic breathing -See this site:
http://www.yogapeace.com/proper_breathing.htm

Takes practice though. I find when I'm hyper-alert, I forget.

This breathing thing probably has much to do with the heavy physical feeling we have in our chests.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I hardly never feel any depression because of my social anxiety. I just start craving for sweets and such instead, like some women does when they have their periods...

I try not to give in for my cravings, but it's hard!


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Being depressed makes me really tired.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I definitely have the breating issues. I don't notice them during the day at work or when I'm occupied. It's at its worst at night when I'm in bed trying to sleep. While I'm physically tired, my brain is racing in its thoughts of what bothers me and I have to find that right position to calm down the breathing so I can calm my mind and get to sleep eventually.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I feel physically ill from depression too.

My whole body aches and I just feel incredibly tired and heavy. I sometimes wonder what kind of state my body must be in internally, what with the almost constant butterflies, racing heart, etc...

I'm always so tensed up too, even when I'm alone I'll realise that my shoulders are hunched up and my muscles clenched.


----------



## Jaded_ (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, I can definitely feel it physically. Very unpleasant.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

physical symptoms are definitely related to depression I have headaches, really heavy, feeling physically sick and disgusted.


----------



## blandfire (Jul 27, 2008)

Yep I have felt that before. I felt miserable... but I started reading my self-coaching book and felt better. I feel bad for anyone who has to feel like that every hour of the day.


----------

